# Utiliser portage comme package manager indépendant

## opiazer

Bonjour à tous,

 je voulais savoir s'il était possible d'utiliser portage de manière indépendante de la distrib.

Je m'explique : je souhaiterai pouvoir proposer mes propres packages avec une gestion des dépendances entre eux. Je sais que l'on peut créer son propre overlay, mais une de mes contraintes est que les machines se mettant à jour peuvent tourner à priori sous différentes distrib  (Gentoo, Debian / Ubuntu, Slackware, Red Hat et j'en passe - et même éventuellement des BSD).

Je voudrais pouvoir aussi éviter de proposer tous les autres packages (ou presque... en tout cas une bonne partie) disponibles. Le tout vers un public restreint.

Je reformule tout ça =)

Est-il possible d'utiliser portage dans un autre contexte que celui de la distrib gentoo pour ne proposer que quelques packages à quelques personnes ?

Dans le cas contraire, connaîtriez-vous quelque chose qui permettrait une gestion centralisée de mise à jour de logiciels fonctionnant sur un maximum de distrib différentes ?

Merci d'avance pour vos remarques et réponses.Last edited by opiazer on Fri Oct 25, 2013 5:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

C'est exactement l'objectif du projet Gentoo Prefix, mais je ne suis pas sur que ça fonctionne pour tout, il y a peu de devs dessus.

----------

## opiazer

Ok, merci pour l'info, je vais regarder.

----------

